

Good OS Announces Cloud - Boots into Google Chrome within seconds - JoelSutherland
http://www.thinkgos.com/press-release20081201.php

======
JoelSutherland
Engadget gives a better overview but editorializes:

[http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/01/gos-cloud-instant-on-
os-c...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/01/gos-cloud-instant-on-os-comes-to-
gigabyte-touchscreen-netbooks/)

